# Any Good Deals in TV at the moment



## Happy Girl (24 Jan 2010)

Anyone seen good deals for TVs at the moment? Looking for a 28inch flatscreen. Been to Currys/Pc world/Xtra vision. No mega deals from what I can see.


----------



## RonanC (24 Jan 2010)

Have you tried powercity.ie ? 

I always seem to find items available much cheaper on their website and you can order online and collect in store and still avail of the online price.


----------



## ACA (24 Jan 2010)

Harvey Norman have a sale on...


----------



## joanmul (25 Jan 2010)

We got one in Harvey Norman in their 'last' sale - they seem to have one going on forever. As I had seen the one we were looking at a bit cheaper in Power City we said it to the salesman. However, he couldn't better that price but he offered to discount another one so we took it even though it was a slight bit dearer than the one in Power City. We just thought it was a better make.


----------



## Stevo2006 (26 Jan 2010)

Try PC world also. I bought a 42" plasma there the other week for €529.99. Harvey Norman were advertising the same TV at a special offer price of €100 euro off at €699!!!
Thet were running the ad that promoted "Can you Haggle, yes you can" at the time so i asked to the guy in Harvey Norman to give me his best price. He said he could come no where near matching it.


----------



## Towger (26 Jan 2010)

Does is have to be 28"? Not many too many that size around, try Powercity I got a 40" Samsung off them for over €150 less than (the exact same model) in Harveys and still cheaper than like of Pixmania etc

http://www.powercity.ie/?par=10-12&cat=FLAT TV 32"


----------



## PaddyW (27 Jan 2010)

I don't trust Harvey Norman sales anymore. Just before Christmas I saw a 47" hdtv which they had at 799.99. Can't remember the make, but not one of the more well known ones. A week later I went back to purchase it, they had changed it to read "Was 899, now 849". So they tried to make it look like 50 had been taken off, when in fact 50 was added. Of course I had no photographic evidence of this, so when I questioned a staff member he just fobbed me off. Disgraceful carry on.


----------



## Happy Girl (27 Jan 2010)

Thanks everyone for replies. Got sorted out with 22inch for 199 in Xtra Vision. Will do the trick as it is for my teenage son's room


----------



## hopalong (27 Jan 2010)

nice one,would never have thought of extra vision.


----------



## SlurrySlump (28 Jan 2010)

Happy Girl said:


> Anyone seen good deals for TVs at the moment? Looking for a 28inch flatscreen. Been to Currys/Pc world/Xtra vision. No mega deals from what I can see.


 
Can't you bring one back from France with you...or London....


----------

